# Spürangeln - wie geht das?



## David23 (19. Dezember 2009)

ich bin auf einen Bericht von John Bailey gestoßen..der berichtet über das Spürangel....

http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/an...ht/browse/2/article/9/mit-gefuehl-101232.html

ich habe im Sommer mit der freien Leine eigentlich gut Döbel gefangen, jedoch mit der Bisserkennung so meine Probleme gehabt (finger)

da ich eh auf der Suche nach einer Angelmethode bin, mit der ich keinen Lieferwagen mit an den See schleppen muss...nein, wirklich so wenig wie möglich, mit der ohne weiteres einen schnelle Platzwechsel machen kann....so kam ich zum Spürangeln/freie Leine Bericht....macht das jemand von euch? welche Rute nimmt man da? also ich fische gerne mit meiner geliebten Daiwa Kapselrolle und meiner every day DAM Centrepin...kann man das auch am See machen? welche hilfsmittel benötige ich da....erkennt man einen Biss auf Anhieb??? Das freie Leine fischen habe ich mit einer Jenzi Mitsuki 2,40m Spinnrute gemacht....ist vermutlich zu hart gewesen
über Tipps wäre ich dankbar#c


----------



## Tricast (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Der Bissanzeiger ist Dein Finger, Du hälst die Schnur zwischen Deinen Fingern und merkst so jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer. Ideal ist diese Methode mit dem rollenden Bodenblei. Das Blei wird so schwer gewählt das es gerade liegenbleibt und bei jedem Zupfer an der Schnur wandert es ein Stück Stromab. Mit den Fingern an der Schnur kannst Du erspüren wie der Untergrund ist und Du merkst jeden Zupfer am Haken. Welcher Rollentyp zum Einsatz kommt ist egal, eine Kapselrolle wäre schon ideal, da der Wind nicht die Schnur abziehen kann bei geöffneten Schnurfangbügel.
Welche passende Rute dafür im Moment preiswert zu bekommen ist, da kann ich keine Empfehlung geben da ich keine Kataloge mehr schaue. Die Tommys haben für diese Angelart  extra Ruten aber da würde ich auf Andal warten was er rät, der kennt sich sehr gut aus.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

So weit hat der Heinz ja alles bereits gesagt.

Spürangeln, oder auf englisch Touch Ledgering, ist eine rein auf fließende Gewässer zugeschnittene Methode weite Bereich des Flussgrundes nach Beute abzusuchen und natürlich abzufischen. An Seen haben bequemere Bissanzeiger die Nase vorne.

Bei den Ruten bevorzuge ich semiparabolische Modelle zwischen 9 und 12 Fuss, abhängig von der Gewässergröße und vom Platz, den man am Ufer zur Verfügung hat.

Bei der Art der Bebleiung kann und muss man viel experimentieren. Von ein paar Schrotbleien auf der durchgebundenen Montage angefangen, bis hin zu Laufbleien und gleitenden Seitenzweigen. Bei sachter Strömung nehme ich auch gerne Künstlerknete, über einen dicken Stopper geknetet. Sie bietet den Vorteil billig, schnell veränderbar, unauffällig und wenig hängerträchtig zu sein.


----------



## Case (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Bleibt höchstens noch das Tiroler Hölzel zu erwähnen.
Da kann man auch mal eine Nymphe ranhängen, oder 
sonst einen Köder, den man eben eher schwebend will.

Rute:
Wenn es Dein Gewässer erlaubt wäre 3,6 - 3,9 Meter 
schon ok. Einigermaßen weich, Wg so 20-30 Gramm.
Je länger die Rute, desto weniger Schnur ist im Wasser.
So spürst Du die Bisse besser.

Da brauchst wirklich nix besonderes.

Case


----------



## David23 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Aber warum ist das Spürangeln nichts für den See...oder da jetzt mehr die freie Leine?


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*



David23 schrieb:


> Aber warum ist das Spürangeln nichts für den See...oder da jetzt mehr die freie Leine?


Vorbeitreibende Nahrung im Fluss muss vom hungrigen Fisch kurzentschlossen ausgewählt und verspeist werden, man bekommt dabei i.d. Regel sehr gut fühlbare Bissanzeigen.
Im Stillwasser sieht das schon ganz anders aus, der Fisch hat viel mehr Zeit zu prüfen, ob das verlockende Angebot evt. einen Haken hat. Es kann dabei auch viel eher vorkommen, das der Köder aufgenommen wird und der Fisch auf dich zuschwimmt, da hättest du nur eine fühlbare Wahrnehmung bei entsprechend schweren Grundbleien.
Bei recht leichter Bebleiung oder gar Freelinening ist die Gefahr sehr groß das du den Biß gar nicht mitbekommst, und der Fisch den Köder samt Haken tief verschluckt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Am See driftet deine Montage nicht. Also kannst du gleich mit Pose, Schwing- und Zitterspitze fischen. Es ist bequemer...

Allerdings gibt es auch hier eine Methode, bewegt über einen größeren Futterplatz zu fischen. Sie nennt sich Rolling Trolling, wird mit feinen Zitterspitzruten und den Hobos (eine Art Tiroler Hölzl) gefischt, welche aber bei uns sehr schwer zu bekommen sind.

Aber man kann von sinkenden Spiros die Tube einkürzen und mit einem Posenadapter versehen. Montiert wird dann als Seitenmontage. Man überwirft den Futterplatz und schleppt mit deutlichen Pausen darüber.

Natürlich kann man an stehenden Gewässern auch mit der Freien Leine angeln. Ideal ist das mit sinkenden Ködern im Sommer bei reichlichem Krautwuchs. Hier sind kräftige Boloruten gut geeignet. Man muss nur noch die Fresstraßen der Schleien finden und dann absenken... geht natürlich auch auf Karpfen.


----------



## Tricast (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Jetzt braucht David 23 nur noch eine gescheite Rute für diese Art der Angelei. Chris Yates soll ja eine Barbus Maximus von Edward Barder, bestückt mit einer Allcock´s Aerial für diese Art verwendet haben, wenn die Literatur stimmt.
Jetzt sind diejenigen gefragt die sich auf dem heutigen Gerätesektor auskennen und etwas empfehlen können was brauchbar ist.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Wie wäre es mit der Whychwood Rogue in 12' und 1.50 lbs.?

Ein schönes Rütchen für einen sehr moderaten Preis. Und sie verträgt sich gut mit der o.a. Kapselrolle.


----------



## Tricast (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Weil Andal Whychwood anspricht mal ein Tipp von mir. Ich gebe ja normalerweise keine Tipps zu Händlern, aber in diesem Fall mache ich mal eine Ausnahme. friedfischen.de würde ich mal anklicken.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Kann man nicht auch eine Matchrute mit einer Centerpin oder Fliegenrolle nehmen ???


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Das geht natürlich auch. Allerdings sind viele Matchruten nicht unbedingt stark genug, um einer schönen Barbe Paroli zu bieten; kommt eben auf die Rute und das Gewässer an.

Die Centrepin ist absolut die Rolle der ersten Wahl bei dieser Methode. Fliegenrollen sind meist zu klein im Durchmesser und man kann mit ihnen kaum, bis gar nicht werfen, da sie ja eine Schnurführung haben. Und eine gute, große Fliegenrolle ist auch nicht billiger, als eine preiswerte Cenrepin.


----------



## David23 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Wie schwer sollte so eine Rute sein???


----------



## Tricast (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

3,60 m und 1,5 Pfund. So wie Andal geschrieben hat. Für 75,-- € eine schöne Rute.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

1,5Pfund Testkurve,bei ungefähr 250gr meint Heinz?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tricast (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Wußte garnicht das die Rute 250 gr. wiegt.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Centrepin ist absolut die Rolle der ersten Wahl bei dieser Methode. Fliegenrollen sind meist zu klein im Durchmesser und man kann mit ihnen kaum, bis gar nicht werfen, da sie ja eine Schnurführung haben. Und eine gute, große Fliegenrolle ist auch nicht billiger, als eine preiswerte Cenrepin.


 
Gebe Andal hier voll recht. Ich möchte jedenfalls meine "Allcocks Match Aerial" beim Spürangeln nicht missen. Ich benutze übrigens eine alte 12" Hohlglasrute ( Keine Kohlefaser ) von Hardy dazu.


----------



## David23 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Also, noch mal im Klartext: Spürangel im Fließwaser klar, aber im Stillwasser??? Ich könnte doch einen Futterplatz anwenden und dass ihn überwerfen und  den Köder herzupfen...paar Minute warten...Schnur in die Finger...wäre doch auch eine Art von Spürangeln, oder????


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Dafür gab es mal ein entfernt an ein Tiroler Hölzl erinnerndes Etwas.
Das hiess *Hobo*.


Keine Ahnung ob man die Dinger noch irgendwo bekommt.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

ja da hat doch der Andal scon mal was geschrieben...aber ist Hobo nicht mal das Blei...ich speziell meine hier die Angeltechnik


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Mein ich doch auch. Mit dem Hobo wird der Köder ja ganz langsam über`n Grund gezupft.
Dafür ist das Ding ja fast schwebend ausbalanciert.

Je nachdem wie die Fische drauf anspringen wird alle paar Sekunden oder auch Minuten die Montage herangezupft.



|wavey:


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Ich kenne keinen deutschen Händler, der Hobos führt. Macht aber auch nix, es gibt ja langsam sinkende Sbiros. Man kürzt das Röhrchen um mindestens die Hälfte, steckt einen Posenadapter mit Wirbel auf den Stumpf und montiert es als Durchläufer... wie man es fischt, habt ihr ja schon entdeckt.#h


----------



## David23 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Wir sind halt klug.........also gib ss dann doch Spürangeln im Stillgewässer....weil immer behauptet wird, dass könne man nur im Fließgewässer...wie lang müßte denn da das Vorfach sein?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Ich würde das aber eher eine Art Schleppfischen nennen. Im Original heißt es ja auch "Rolling Trolling" und kommt aus Holland.

Fang beim Vorfach mit 60 cm an und dann siehst du schon, ob und wie sie beissen.


----------



## cat (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Am Fließgewässer angel ich gern mit kurzem Seitenarm und leichtem Blei am Ende. Da spürst du ,die Bisse direkt,ohne gewicht dazwischen,und man kann knapp uberm Grund fischen.
 Bei stehendem Gewässer und wenig Wind reicht oft ,wenn man nur mit Haken Fischt,dabei ist der Teig(Köder) das Wurfgewicht. Darf dabei auch größer sein,läßt sich weiter Werfen,und es zupfen nicht ständig die Kleinfische.
Das fuktioniert auf kurze entfernung,auch mit kleinen Kunstködern(Larfen,Würmer,Twister u.s.w.).Langschenkliger Haken ,hinter der Öse eine Kleine Bleikugel(ähnlich einer Nymphe).  Bei klarem Wasser,verwende ich auch nen Schwimmer um,weiter Werfen zu können.
Kennt ihr die DVD Friedliche Räuber,von Profi-Blinker?
Die Angeln mit kleinen Twistern und leichtem Bleikopf auf Karpfen & co.
Gruß: Uwe


----------



## David23 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde das aber eher eine Art Schleppfischen nennen. Im Original heißt es ja auch "Rolling Trolling" und kommt aus Holland.
> 
> Fang beim Vorfach mit 60 cm an und dann siehst du schon, ob und wie sie beissen.


 
Spürangeln!!!!
Ich habe doch die Schnur zwischen den Fingern! 
Wo liegt denn nun der Unterschied?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

Beim RT geht die Indikation des Bisses über die Spitze, vorzugsweise die einer Bombrod, oder eines sehr leichten Quivers. Du kannst es aber auch mit der Schnur am Finger probieren. Wobei ich hier beobachten als weniger ermüdend ansehe, als das Fühlen.

Touch Ledgering ist halt nun mal eine Methode für die Strömung.#c


----------



## David23 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spürangeln - wie geht das?*

bin gerade im Studieren in den Angeltechnicken großer Meister auf eine besondere Art des Spürangeln gestoßen: Mein großes Idol Peter Stone hat dies auch am Stillwasser gemacht....
hier der Link:
http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2239/

Also, ich denke es geht also doch im Stillwasser oder???


----------

